# Been awhile



## goosetamer (Apr 20, 2016)

Been awhile since I've posted some calls. Couple goose calls finished up, one in YCB, hand Stippled brass band and Ivory acrylic tip and cholla cactus with blue resin. Thanks for looking.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 7


----------



## SENC (Apr 20, 2016)

Great looking callers, Levi!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice work Levi! They both look magnificent!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice looking finish good job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 21, 2016)

Outstanding work on those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 21, 2016)

Fantastic calls! Excellent job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 26, 2016)

WOWZA!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 27, 2016)

Outstanding! !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 27, 2016)

Wow! Those are beautiful! I especially like the first one, what finish did you use if you don't mind me asking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## goosetamer (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys!!

@GeorgeS they have a CA finish on them 
Thanks 
Levi


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 29, 2016)

goosetamer said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments guys!!
> 
> @GeorgeS they have a CA finish on them
> Thanks
> Levi



Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2016)

Superb craftsmanship and finish, and great pictures.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

